# Atagoyama: The last finishing stone I'll ever need??



## Darkhoek (Aug 27, 2011)

I got this beauty a while ago, but summer vacation and work has not done anything good to my blog writing. Finally got my ass grounded on the chair long enough to get this post published for you rockhounds at the forum. :thumbsup:

I am sorry about the amount of text :dazed:. I got all carried away... 
Enjoy.

Atagoyama Kiita with Kan #24 size








DarkHOeK


----------



## riverie (Aug 27, 2011)

I always love your blog Harald... It's very informative. thank you for the writing .


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2011)

great find and great blog as always


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice!

Love your blog. Im sooooo happy to live close to you 
Nice pics! Need to meet in september.


----------



## Aphex (Aug 27, 2011)

"The last finishing stone I'll ever need??" Yeah right. There's no "last" in the knife world.

Thats one hell of a score btw. Pretty fair price as well from what i remember.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful. I want one more every week!


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 27, 2011)

Aphex said:


> The last finishing stone I'll ever need?? Yeah right. There's no "last" in the knife world.
> 
> Thats one hell of a score btw. Pretty fair price as well from what i remember.



I am serious when I state that this probably is the last finisher I'll ever NEED but as I also say, it is probably not the last I'll ever WANT.  That's the whole idea about what we do. This has nothing to do about real needs. It's all about wanting. Getting new stuff, feeling the rush when unwrapping a new knife or a new rock. The exitement when the steel hits the stone for the first time or when you are about to slice your first tomato with a new blade. I love it.

DarKHOeK


----------



## maxim (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice Atago Harald !! It looks even better then mine !
Congrats :wink:


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 28, 2011)

maxim said:


> Very nice Atago Harald !! It looks even better then mine !
> Congrats :wink:


 
Thanks, Maxim. I do love it to bits. It is worth every penny as far as I am concerned. The combination of Kiita color, Kan pattern and black lotus is a rare thing, and it really works like a charm. I am really happy I took the plunge and very greatful that Masaru san reserved it for me until I made up my mind. Thatn you for bringing Atagoyama to my knowledge, Maxim. It would not have happened without your recommendation and excellent video showing the quality of the stones from the Atagoyama mine. All good forces came together on this one.

DarkHOeK


----------



## DrNaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Harald san

Thank you very much for the blog writing.

Now I have pressure to find such a big Atagoyama stone again but it is very difficult...


----------

